# 2007 Club Car Golf Cart



## morrisbr (Aug 25, 2011)

2007 Club Car Golf Cart , fully overhauled in 2013. Runs about 20 MPH. Electric, and comes with charger. Very little use since it was overhauled, yet kept on trickle charger. Runs, drives, looks good. Lots of fun to tool around in. $4,000 O.B.O. (281)386-9906


----------

